# Wed. night @ Island Cove!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

after many requests, we are doing the Island Cove Marina club house again this wed. night. so lets get a list of finger foods and people that will be there. i am not sure what i am bringing yet. i'll come up with something!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I am outta town...again ...this week, but NEXT damn Wednesday I am in town, I am there...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there with 2 big bags of breaded shark nuggets and a deepfryer Captain!!

Lookin foward to it agan!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

if clay brings the fish cooker, I'll bring a gallon bag stuffed full of dolphin and wahoo


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i wont be there again wednesday.. i feel like a mac truck has hit me.. and im only getting out and about for about an hour at a pain pill time... at least now i know 2 + 2 = 4 now lol


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds good josh, clay...we brought a bunch of red snapper last wednesday and had a good time...all the other food was delicious...scott's bbq was damn good...we should be there...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Where was Island Cove again?  I'll make some of that crazy azz shrimp for the group but need some definate maybe's so I know how much to pick up tomorrow. Corrina,hope ya feel better and make it down soon.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

dan thanks im feeling alot better than thursday night... i even ate half a hamburger today... oh and 3 french fries...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

If your brining a fryer Clay. I will get some shucked oysters to fry up.

I will be there..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I'm bringin it, its just a little countertop one though! Its gonna take me about 3 batches to get it all fried...then you guys are welcome too it!!

Man I'm hungry now!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as my durango is out of the shop in time, I will deff. be there! Are plates and what not provided or should I bring some? If not then I'll bring some bbq cocktail winnies. Yeah they are cheap but who doesn't like them?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Not positive I'll be able to make it but should. If I can make it, I'll bring some ritz crakers.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane & I will be there; we'll bring a batch of coleslaw.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

ritz crackers???????? WTH??? you cheap bastard!oke Just kiddin. You bring a tub a cre4am cheese and a bag of imitation crab meat chunks, and I''ll bring the other secret ingredient for sumtin good to put on them ther crackers!! (You was gonna probaly bring the cheap off brand crackers anyways!!!!oke:letsparty:letsparty) Hee hee!!

Lookin foward to seeing you all again!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay, don't bring your fryer.i'll bring my mack daddy dual basket fryer! when you see it in action,,, you will want one!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey biggamefishr can i count on that bag of fish, or should i bring some? post up soon so i can lay some out. hope to see you there. oh yea, don't tell Clay you are bringing me Glock ammo. he thinks i have a Glock problem already!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Scott!! Got enough oil? Or should I jus bring the shark nuggets, breading, and dipping sauses?

Megan will be comming with us too, if thats all right!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

my cooker holds 4 gallons of canola oil. i have all of that covered. i'll call you tomorrow so we can firm up a game plan.

Megan is more than welcome!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotthe shrimp butterflied and ready to be skewered with the Jamaica Me Crazy stuff. Clay your gonna slap Linda with her own broomstick once ya taste this stuff man. Just don't tell her I said that,okay:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

scott....i already have the fish thawing out


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

good deal. i will not lay any out! look forward to seeing ya. it has been awhile.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I wasn't gonna go but with all the food and not seeing JOSH in a few months I think I will head over that way. 

I will think of a snack to bring, OK, done thought of it. I will bring some Hawian(sp?) bread with a spinach/ artichoke dip.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

now im thinkin about drivin down from auburn just to see who wants to brawl in the parking lot.....


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant cook, what could I bring? :doh



Sounds like some damn good food! Glad class is on mon-tues nights now!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

well it looks like a big fish fry! we will have shark, dolphin, and wahoo. i'll be bringing fries and hush puppies.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey litecatch, do you need me to bring plates and such?

Oh and bluehoo, come on down I'm always looking for a good brawl......i fight dirty though.....hahahaha oke


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess I will skip lunch today!!!:letsdrink


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

scott.. work has been running me into the ground.. i am pretty sure i will be there but not sure i will have time to bring anything.. cept an appetite.. 

rich


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where is this located ?? :doh


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Konz, plates would be great!

pourman1, i'll give you directions. go to Outcast and buy some cool fishing stuff you can show us tonight. then when you leave Outcast take a left and head towards the Bayou Chico Bridge. take a left (the last left before you get on the bridge) and Island Cove Marina is about 1000 yards on the right. there is a real pretty sign, ya can't miss it.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Marcus and Iwillbe there and will bring some cupcakes (special recipe). 

Scott here is the recipe for taco bites from last week.

8 oz sour cream

8 oz cream cheese

16 oz can refried beans

2 cups shredded cheese

1 lb hamburger

1 pkg taco seasoning

60 count Won Tons

Brown burger w/ taco seasoning, drain, let cool. Then mix all ingredients cept Won Tons. Dip no more than 1 Tbsp of mixed ingredients into won ton wrapper, then pinch won ton corners together (helps if your fingers are wet). Spray minin muffin pan with Pam. Place each taco bite in mini muffin pan and bake at 350 for 10 min.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Plates, forks, and napkins are covered


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oh ya konz i forgot about our thread from many moons ago. hope youre bringin some heat cuz im going for shins, knees, and nuts!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/16/2008)*now im thinkin about drivin down from auburn just to see who wants to brawl in the parking lot.....


you wanna brawl? i'll give you an ass whoopin you won't soon forget, boy (if all else fails i'll just call old man patti down to teach you a lesson)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (1/16/2008)*now im thinkin about drivin down from auburn just to see who wants to brawl in the parking lot.....
> ...


LOL on the patti comment. dont fuck with the italians. and josh, you are just a burned out pilot who works WAAAAY too much. only 2 weekends of deer season leftand your ass hasnt shown yet. im thru with your ass. at least we have cobia season comin up soon.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yup the only damn hunting i'm gonna get to do this year is that trip down to south florida this weekend. I can't even find my damn camo its been so long since i've worn it, and everywhere has stopped stocking it already so i'm gonna have to swing by BPS on my way out of town


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Chunky Love ALWAYS packs heat.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

ha ha... what time is this going down? Chunky Luv will be packing!! Clay, can you tell i'm packing?? WHAT!!?? hahaha


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I cant make it this today, because I've got fish to clean once I get off work. I hope to make it to the next one. Sounds better than Sam's.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHA shins knees and nuts......man don't you know my gut covers all that up........you're going to hit me and bounce off.....then when i'm done eating my little debbi......I'll help you up


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got $20.00 bucks on Konz!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *konz (1/16/2008)*HAHAHAHA shins knees and nuts......man don't you know my gut covers all that up........you're going to hit me and bounce off.....then when i'm done eating my little debbi......I'll help you up


2 things...

WOODY - You are Very fit young man but I will have to take Konz due to the weight advantage. It would be like George Foreman fighting Sweet P Whitaker. LOL.........

JEREMY - Thanks for posting the recipe. I will be making those at my next get together, maybe Daytona. :letsparty ALSO Plus put that in the recipe section if you hadn't already.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Murph...you and Nikki commin too???


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be running solo tonight.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Scott , is that B M J 's old marina? What is needed I can't just show up with a bottle of Jack Daniels ?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

scott.......what time are we going to get this party rollin?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

yes it was Big Money Jack's place!! we will start at 6pm but if ya want to show early i'll be there around 4:30 or 4:45


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

can't make it tonight guys. having hip and back injections tomorrow and can't eat or drink anything after 7 tonight. all that good food flying around i wouldn't be able to restrain myself. ya'all have fun and as for ray and woody post the fight results tomorrow.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What time is this taking place, I think Ms Penny and I will be there also.... I will stop and buy something to bring, working all day doesnt give me the chance to make my famous frog legs...

but maybe at a later date.....

:usaflag


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking forward to watching the fightin, I would join in but stopped doing that after I kept gettin my arse kicked.....

1st batch done, ummmm!!!!


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Scott, talked the wife into coming tonight Since you are setting everything up bring the oil and fryer we can bring the fries and hush puppies or we can bring some pasta salad you let me know and we will pack accordingly. Looking forward to the fun!!


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

She started with the pasta salad. Sorry Scott


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

6 pm Kenny. or you can come earlier if ya want!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

If I had known this many were gonna show i'd a picked up more than 4lbs. of shrimp:doh


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Those cup cakes look good!!!

Need any more stuff before I leave? Going to Patti's to pick up some stuff.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, had a really good time,,, it was good seeing everyone that I already have met in the past, and It was nice to meet the new ones too... 

Scott Brown, Ill get back with you....

Jamie,, god speed

John,,:moon

Scott, thanks for the evening,,,

Konz good to meet you...

Shawn and your wife, good to see you again

Murph.... Darts\

Mike, someday we will be there.

Dale nice talking to you.

everyone else thanks for the evening..... cya Seq

oh by the way i left a 12 pack of bud in a bottle and 2 margarita wine coolers for anyone who wants them...

:usaflag

to everyone else not to leave anyone out... It was real, it was fun,,, shit it was real fun...


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

It was good to meet you Kenny. I also met a few other new faces which is always nice. Thank you very much to Scott who seemed to be working way too hard all night doing lots of cooking. That's a great place! Had fun.:toast


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man for anybody that missed out on this.......you guys are missin out on some good times with some real good people! Scott and Toby are good to put this event on for a bunch a drunks to have a good time.

Seen a few of you there that I hevent seen in damn near a year it seems like.

And I wont tell nobody bout the pot cupcakes!!! Hee hee

On a side note, I kow alot of people dont think about this, specially us guys, and I never wood if it wasnt for Coochie breakin her foot off in my ass ( Damn her Pimp hand is STRONG!), but there is a lotta work at the end of the night cleanin up and puttin stuff away, ect. A lot of people DID help out at the end, but unfortunately, Scott and Toby (since the reserved the clubhouse) get stuck with a lot at the end. I know alot of people worked hard, cookin pot cupcakes and what not,...:letsdrink but 5 minutes time packaging something up, sweepin a floor, takin a bag of trash out, or cleanin a couple dishes would make it a lot easier on them. I personally prefer going there where I can BYOB on the cheap, and not have to tip, and mill around, and say ****** if I want, and I hope Scott and Toby can continue to do this, but it will make it a lot less strain on them if we all spend just a couple minutes helpin at the end, or washin a couple dishes if we plan on leavin early. Cuz persoannly, I hope they can keep doin this!!!:letsdrink

But ahhh...anyways...had a ball, AGAIN! And lookin foward to next time!!! 

WESTSIDE 4 LIFE BIAAATCH!!! ROLLIN ON 20'S BOUNCIN 12'S IN THE BACK!!! U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!! FEEL ME???


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bonita dan (1/16/2008)*If I had known this many were gonna show i'd a picked up more than 4lbs. of shrimp:doh


Damn, I really, really, really hate you guys. See you in a month or so. I still hate youoke


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay doh you strate trippin fool! Scrate outta compton! It was great to hang out with you again. Been a while. Make sure to work out your right arm to keep you pimp hand strong. That was some mighty fine AJ you cooked up too w/ that peanut sauce.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome time with awesome people....i need to show up more often, I haven't laughed that hard in months, between dan and clays jokes I was rolling. The food was great also.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

btw......was anyone other than me expecting AKs to start hanging out the windows as clay and crew started to drive off with the system thumpin and dubs blingin?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh I really felt like a fool I ddint recocnize you without the frickin endagered-old-growth-rain-forest-bald-eagle-habitat-extint-whooly-mammoth-facial hair you used to have!! Hee hee...was good seein ya again, it has been at least 8 months or so!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa hAA!! Man tonite was a peasful nit among friends...WE LEFT THE CHROME AT HOME!!!!

I don't know why any of you even let us move down here to the south.:doh


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good to see you too man......you shouldn't have court again for awhile so go ahead and grow that hippie pony tail back out


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*good to see you too man......you shouldn't have court again for awhile so go ahead and grow that hippie pony tail back out


I most especially hate Scott and Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man mpmorr.....you gotta get over this way again son. Yer one a them people on the list that I havent seen in about a year man! That aint right!

And Bonita DAn sleeps with the pinfish!! On his toothbrush!! Sorry for the kiss of death man, Linda told me I had too cuz of the broomstick joke....:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/16/2008)*Man mpmorr.....you gotta get over this way again son. Yer one a them people on the list that I havent seen in about a year man! That aint right!
> 
> And Bonita DAn sleeps with the pinfish!! On his toothbrush!! Sorry for the kiss of death man, Linda told me I had too cuz of the broomstick joke....:letsdrink:letsdrink




If all goes well at least 3 times in the next 4 mo's. Most definitely in March. When is up to the weather. Jan/Feb is hit or miss. I am so ready to smell salt.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed it. I had the little girl tonight while momma was at some stupid chick meeting.

Did any of you guys bother to go down and check the bilge of my boat or possibly let the engines run for a few? Probably not, I guess I forgot to post that the fridge is full of beer the heater's on.

How about crawfish next week or week after?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (1/17/2008)*Sorry I missed it. I had the little girl tonight while momma was at some stupid chick meeting.
> 
> Did any of you guys bother to go down and check the bilge of my boat or possibly let the engines run for a few? Probably not, I guess I forgot to post that the fridge is full of beer the heater's on.
> 
> How about crawfish next week or week after?




Hal, I think you're definitely onto something with the crawfish idea! They are in season early this year. Hell yes. Hopethat happens in the near future. It's been a while. Hope to see you there soon. :toast And next time let me know that the fridge on your boat is full of beer and I'll clean all the bird crap off as well as check the bilge.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

HAL, don't worry. I saw your boat and quickly took the beers out and put them in my cooler. I noticed the heat was on and didn't want them to turn GREEN. 

I hope you understand that a GREEN beer is no good, NOT EVEN TO AN IRISHMAN. :usaflag

PS... I will not charge you for the convinence of this.:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know if I missed it? What happened to Sam's?If you don't want to put on the site, please pm me:toast...thanks


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for the GREAT food! It was wonderful to see everyone! Scott, Dan, Murph, Clay...kuddo's to you for the awesome food, and everyone else,don't want to leave anyone out. Thanks again, and I'll be a bit more prepared next time for a dish. :bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go Bill.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic40791-2-1.aspx#bm41017


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll have to get over that way next time hopefully. It just takes me 45+ minutes to get over that way from Milton.


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the good time. Even Heather said she enjoyed it. The food was outstanding. It was nice seeing some friends and meet some new ones. Once again thanks Scott for hosting!!

Shawn


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

had a good time scott and thanks for putting it together. i'll try to pitch in with the cleaning up next time. thanks for all who stayed to do that...good to see all of you again...glad to have met you ray and thanks for the rum...

i've got that reel hal...give me a call...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are making me really jealous......I got to get home soon so I can meet some of you guys and gals.:letsdrink

Should be soon enough. You guys just don't start slowing down before I get back........


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again Scott for putting all this together, you can count on me to help clean up next week! Man it was good to have team Chunky Love there in force! Josh eating that hot pickle was hilarious! Good food and great people! I'm looking forward to the next one!

Mike, no problem with the rum buddy. Now that I know you like it....I'll bring you a big bottle!

1923 (hope i got that right) formaly knows as harleyfisher....it was great talking to ya...looking forward to doing a little trolling!

Miller, thanks for the advice on the cheap beer.....I'll put it to use my friend

Barry, lets get the big boat out when this weather warms up!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Man you guys are killing me. :banghead I wish I could have made this one, sounds like you guys had a blast. Hope to see a bunch of you at the Redfish Regatta in a few weeks. For anyone that has never made it out to one of the get togethers you have no idea how much fun you are missing and you couldnt ask for a better group of people, even if Clay and Dan are there! :moon

I gotta ask, Woody did you take care of the little fly boy Josh? oke

Only a couple of weeks left dude, how many doe tags do you still have left?


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you Scott & Toby for a wonderful time  and to all the other members always have a good time to have fun and play a little .. hey Dan i hope yur ass is on fire from the pickles . i bet ya josh was crying this morning :shedevil


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i just wanna know who ran off with all the cupcakes!!!!


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*<---------------- i plead the damn 5th on those cupcakes:moon,,, what cupcakes?:shedevil*


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*oh by the way that was my twin scrubbing chocolate off her face this morning LMAO*


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Good food, good friends, and good times (and did I mention the good food?!?!). Thanks to Scott and Tobbe for setting us up in such a perfect place, it couldn't be any better! 

It was really great seein' everyone last night, and I'll look forward to seein' you all again soon, and meetin' a few new faces as well!

Jamie

Hey Coochie! Hope you enjoyed them cupcakes girl, I didn't even get my paws on one!!!!:moon


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (1/17/2008)*Here you go Bill.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic40791-2-1.aspx#bm41017[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------

